# Freud router?



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

How are the Freud routers? My local rockler store has a Freud router with a fixed and plunge base (model 1700 i think) for $199 (plus a set piece router bit set for free). I have a Boush combo kit with some accessories on order through Acetoolsonline for 239 shipped 

(side note, don't waste you time with acetools, the customer service acts like they don't really need your business and hasn't offered me any help with my order even though they already took my money :wallbash:, so for what it's worth I wouldn't order from them again)

Is the Freud rotor a good buy?

​


----------



## Suz (Dec 8, 2006)

When Lowe's had a close out on one of the models I one up for my router table and so far it has performed well. The only complaint I have is the "router lift" slips and I have to help it along when twisting the lift handle. 
Otherwise I do like the one wrench tightening/loosening for bit changes.


----------



## Charles M (Dec 10, 2007)

Suz,

Your router has a 5 year warranty. You should call our Parts and Repair Department at (800) 334-4107 (option 3) for assistance.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I worked at an Ace Hardware that carried Freud routers, bits, saw blades etc... Nobody EVER said anything bad about their products. I have however heard some very venomous things about a couple of Bosch models. (No soft start, torque tries to take the router out of the users hands kind of thing). 

They are not the most common name in power tools, but everyone I have run into that buys them, is happy with them. I have Freud blades, and if those are any indication of how their stuff is made, the router should put up with stupid user abuse quite nicely.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I've had two Freud routers and both worked well. The first one was the 15 amp FT2000E plunge router, that's now been replaced with a nearly identical FT2200. My only complaint with that one was that the throat opening wasn't large enough to accommodate 3" bits. 

The newer FT1700 is excellent in a table IMHO. It's a full compliment of above table features that allow above table bit changes, above table height adjustment, and above table height lock. It also has enough room to pass a 3-5/8" bit, along with ample power to do raised panels on occasion. I have since acquired the plunge base for it...I haven't used it alot but it seems fine for the few occasions that I'll need it.


----------



## DesertDude (Apr 9, 2008)

*Freud FT1700VCE Problems*

I have had a Freud FT1700VCE mounted in my router table for just under two years. It received low to moderate use, building furniture. Initially, I noticed that there was more play in the spindle when I adjusted the bit height - it would tend to 'wobble' back and forth as the height changed. Over time, the adjustment got harder and harder, and finally failed completely a few days ago. I took it apart and found scoring on the housing body where the support body clamps together. Ater cleaning and lubricating the housing, it now moves again, but the adjustment no longer works correctly. I have contacted Freud warranty and it sounds like they will take care of the repair, so stay tuned.


----------



## nubie (Jan 9, 2008)

*freud ft1700vce*

OK. So I bought one and now I'm trying to locate an edge guide. I can't find one. I found one online from woodworkers supply that said it fits FT2000 and FT1000. IT WON'T FIT MY FT1700. The guides are too big in diameter and furthermore, my FT1700 base does not have round guide holes; they are almost hexogon in shape. Been to Freud on line, searched my brains out on the web. No Luck.

Does anyone know of another brand name edge guide that will fit my FT1700 base?

Nubie
:surrender:


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I will tell you I looked for a year to find it... I looked every where!

Then one day I found it! http://freud-tools.stores.yahoo.net/frftedgu.html

Still the only place I have been able to find it.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Any place that sells Freud tools should be able to order it for you. I recently was looking for a Freud part and was having zero luck finding it anywhere locally or on the Internet. I called Freud and they provided me with the part number, which I also had a hard time finding, and the name of a local Freud dealer. I called the Dealer and they ordered the part for me. It should be here tomorrow. It was an absolutely painless process.:yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*FRued edge Guides are not interchangable*

The hole spacing is different from the 1700 to 2000 series.An adaptor can be easily made like so:









Source: bobj3 at www.routerforums.com :smile: bill
FYI There have been close out specials at Woodcraft, peachtree and other for the plunge base and the FT1702 router for as little as $129!


----------

